# Essential oil in CP soap



## agriffin (Jun 27, 2011)

Great article by Robert Tisserand and Kevin Dunn on using essential oils in soap. 

http://roberttisserand.com/2011/06/esse ... kevin-dunn


----------



## nattynoo (Jun 27, 2011)

awesome article/table.
Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Araseth (Jun 28, 2011)

Great article, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2011)

Great article thank you...


----------



## Relle (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for that info, I'll have to print it out when we get a new printer,its just packed it in  :cry: .


----------



## carebear (Jun 30, 2011)

yea!  notice how he talks about boiling point and not FLASH POINT!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Good article, thanks.


----------

